# Exam - For the exam, if the doctor puts



## CC5657 (Mar 25, 2010)

For the exam, if the doctor puts:
HEENT: eyes PERRLA, mucous membranes pink and moist.

Can I give credit for "ears, nose, mouth, throat"?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 25, 2010)

ka56gwg said:


> For the exam, if the doctor puts:
> HEENT: eyes PERRLA, mucous membranes pink and moist.
> 
> Can I give credit for "ears, nose, mouth, throat"?



97 exam...I would credit 2 elements: (General Multi System Exam)

*Eye*-Exam of pupils & irises (PERRLA)
*ENMT*-inspection of of nasal mucosa (mucous membranes pink & moist)


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ditto for 1995*

Same is true for 1995 guidelines

Eyes: PERRLA
ENT:  mucous membranes pink & moist

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## aguelfi (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes credit can be given.
Eyes: PERRLA
ENT: mucous membranes pink & moist


----------

